# Smoothest riding 18/19 ft bass boat?



## duckone (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys,

I have the urge to buy another fiberglass bass boat.  The urge always seems to hit again about this time of the year.  I’m not going to buy the boat right away but I want to start researching so that I know what I’m looking for when the funds become available.

My budget forces me to consider used boats in the 18/19 foot size class.  My question is for the folks who have experience in bass boats on rough water.  In your opinion, which brand/model of boat gives the smoothest ride in rough water?  Realistically, the majority of my fishing will be on Lanier and Altoona with the occasional trip to West Point and Seminole.

A little history on myself.  I owned a Skeeter SF175SX back in the early ‘90s.  I enjoyed the boat.  It was fast but it was a hard riding boat in wind whipped spring conditions on Lanier.  I was a member of a bass club back in those days and rode in an early 90s Astro that was the smoothest riding bass boat I ever rode in.  I don’t see many of those boats advertised for sale though.  And if I recall correctly there wasn’t an abundance of rod storage in those boats either.  I rode in a great many Ranger boats from the late 80s to the early 90s.  While great all around boats I didn’t find them to be especially good rough water boats.  Speed is nice but the most important criteria in a bass boat at this point in my life are that it be a great fishing platform and smooth riding.

I realize that the perception of a bass boat’s ride can differ from one individual to another.  I’m really just trying to see if there is a general consensus about one or two models that most people would agree are smooth riding.

Thanks for taking the time to offer your observations


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have heard great things about the 19xs from triton.


----------



## PASSBOY (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm really interested to see what the thoughts of other folks on the forum. I have a Ranger R81, can't say much for it, first time out was today and not too windy. The last Ranger I had was awesome compared to the G3 aluminum in rough conditions but not apples to apples. Look farward to see what other folks think. 

I have heard alot of good things about the 175VS Ranger Series


----------



## Sterling (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 93 Astro 20fx and love the ride! It has a ton of rod space as well as storage space.  Besides the Triton 21tx I don't know of another smooth riding boat like my Asto! You can find them out there, keep looking!


----------



## BassHawg1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a 1997 182 Stratos to me it rides well in rough water.  I have rode in a lot of boats in my life but it all comes down to how the boat is driven in rough water.


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 1, 2012)

one more thing to remember is that a lot of how well a boat handles in rough water is how well it is being driven...


----------



## triton (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a 2008 Triton 20x2 and it handles rough water great.I have back problems and that is one reason I chose a Triton. The riding seats have a spring assist that helps even more.


----------



## BowShooter (Apr 1, 2012)

The Ranger 188 is a great riding boat.


----------



## duckone (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the observations guys, please keep them coming!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2012)

Basscat Pantera Classic.


----------



## jonfishmacon (Apr 1, 2012)

bass hawk 181


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 1, 2012)

Champion is an awesome ride! One of the best I have ever rode in! and handle rough water great. There are a few good deals going on right now on boattrader.com ona few champion boats.

Drew


----------



## Chief31794 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fished all sorts of boats over the past 40 years, old days they all rode rough, newer boats all seem to ride very well due to hull design changes and set ups.  I fish Triton and love the ride, but as I said most new boats ride really well and handle rough water well also.

Ken


----------



## BowShooter (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with cheif.  With all the technology and designs they have in these new boats you really cant go wrong with any.  Heck i rode in a nitro z7 and it was a pretty good boat.


----------



## c-rig king (Apr 2, 2012)

I am certainly biased to a Ranger but I do agree with others here that most newer boats are pretty good rides and the driver makes a huge difference!!!


----------



## stripermack (Apr 2, 2012)

Not as bass boat but for sure better on Lanier are center consoles. My buddy has a sea pro 24 with a 225 on it. runs 45 mph and is great in the slop of lanier. My skeeter f/s runs good but is not smooth in the slop. take a ride in a cc and you may like it.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 2, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to run a couple of Champions and was in one last year with a guy.   Best riding rough water boat on the water...just awesome.   The 17' Champion will ride like a 19' in other boats...just a great hull design.    My 202 with a 200hp on it was the dream ride on Lanier...and fished just as good.  Well built and if you can find one in your price range, I'd take a look at it.

Just my 2 cents -

LJ


----------



## RCA#1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an 18 ft Triton. I'll take it over my dad's 20 ft Skeeter any day in rough water.


----------



## FishEd927 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 1996 Champion 181 and it handles the rough water well.  However as mentioned above, I believe it mostly comes down to the driver.


----------



## castaway (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Triton 196 and to me the rough water ride is great.


----------



## duckone (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I've never ridden in a Champion but it looks like I'm going to have to wrangle a ride in one before making a decision.

For you guys who mentioned that most newer boats ride better than the older ones what year models do you consider "newer?"  I'm sure it varies a little by brand.


----------

